# Water line detection?



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Anybody know of someone who does this as a sideline or a regular business? Just trying to locate existing water lines around the property. Send me a pm or post. Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know anyone so not much help. But interested to know if your trying to find a main line, multiple lines, sprinkler ect.?


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Trying to nail down exact locations of main line and lines that split off in different directions from same. Dealing with a few acres of property.


----------

